# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Phần mềm kiếm tiền trên mạng uy tín và đáng tin cậy của Cash Fiesta

## vudinh

*cash fiesta* được đánh giá là một trong những chương trình kiếm tiền trên mạng trên mạng nổi tiếng nhất, đây là chương trìnhtrả nhiều tiền nhất cho các thành viên tham gia. trung bình trên một thành viên, cash fiesta chi trả khoảng 90 usd/tháng và rất nhiều thành viên của cash fiesta dễ dàng kiếm được 500-600 usd/tháng.

*chúng ta sử dụng cash fiesta như thế nào ?*
 chúng ta phải đăng ký là một thành viên của cash fiesta và download chương trình cash fiesta về máy tính của mình. mỗi lần chúng ta lên internets và mở chương trình cash fiesta thì sẽ xuất hiện các mẫu quảng cáo. mỗi giờ sử dụng internet với cash fiesta chúng ta sẽ được trả cao nhất là 1usd ( tương đương 16.000/giờ).
đôi khi chúng ta cũng thắc mắc rằng:"cash fiesta thanh toán tiền cho chúng ta như thế nào và họ lấy tiền ở đâu để thanh toán cho chúng ta...???". các thắc mắc của bạn sẽ được giải đáp ngay sau đây...

*1. cash fiesta thanh toán tiền cho chúng ta như thế nào?*
cash fiesta thanh toán tiền đến tất cả các quốc gia trên thế giới với hình thức chuyển tiền bằng séc qua thư bảo đảm. sau khi nhận sec các bạn cầm cmnd ra ngân hàng để rút tiền.
*2. cash fiesta lấy tiền ở đâu để thanh toán cho* *chúng ta* ?
cash fiesta thu tiền mà cash fiesta chủ yếu nhờ tiền quảng cáo của các công ty lớn trên thế giới. chi phí trả cho chúng ta chỉ là một phần rất nhỏ so với nó kiếm được.

*3. ban có thể kiếm được bao nhiêu tiền từ cash fiesta ?*
có 2 cách kiếm tiền tùy các bạn:
*cách 1*: nếu các bạn chỉ muốn kiếm thêm tiền để trả tiền internet và chút đỉnh để tiêu vặt thì mỗi lần lên internet bạn chi cần nhớ chạy chương trình cash fiesta, mỗi giờ bạn sử dụng internet bạn phải tốn hết 3000đ/ giờ thì bạn có thể kiếm lại được từ cash fiesta tối đa 10.000đ/h. nghĩa là bạn được lợi 7000đ/h khi sử dụng internet. nếu mỗi ngày chỉ lên internet trung bình 1 giờ thì một tháng bạn kiếm được 300.000đ từ cash fiesta.
*cách 2:* nếu bạn nào thực sự quan tâm đến hình thức kiếm thêm thu nhập này và muốn biến nó thành một nguồn thu nhập đáng kể như mình đã làm được thì ngoài việc sử dụng trực tiếp cash fiesta bạn phải giới thiệu cash fiesta đến thật nhiều người khác, đảm bảo với các bạn sau vài tháng đầu vất vả, đến tháng thứ 3 các bạn sẽ kiếm được những khoảng thu nhập không nhỏ.

*4. tại sao kiếm được nhiều như vậy?*
giờ sử dụng trung bình một ngày: 1 giờ/ ngày. mỗi người sử dụng sẽ giới thiệu 3 người khác. phân cấp hoa hồng của cash fiesta như sau:
- 3 người: cấp 1 hưởng 15%
- 3--> 9 người: cấp 2 hưởng 7%
- 9--> 27 người: cấp 3 hưởng 5%
- 27--> 81 người: cấp 4 hưởng 4%
- 81--> 243 người: cấp 5 hưởng 3%
- 243--> 729 người: cấp 6 hưởng 2%
- 729--> 2187 người: cấp 7 hưởng 1%
- 2187--> 6561 người: cấp 8 hưởng 1%
như vậy nếu với số người giới thiệu trên bạn sẽ được hoa hồng khoảng 2000 usd/tháng. chương trình thanh toán tiền mặt bằng cách gửi séc (check) tới tận nhà.

*5. đăng ký làm thành viên như thế nào ?*
rất đơn giản, trước tiên các bạn vào địa chỉ http://adf.ly/251yj để đăng ký ( bạn chờ khoảng 5s rồi click vào skip ad bên phải phía trên cửa sổ để đăng ký)
 authentication information
login: bạn tự chọn, vd: chocobo ( bạn phải nhớ tên sử dụng mà bạn chọn để lần sau có thể đăng nhập vào hệ thống để kiểm tra)
password: bạn tự đặt, ít nhất 6 ký tự
verify password : xác nhận lại password bạn vừa đặt
- first, tell us where we can send your checks
first name : họ và tên đệm
last name: ghi tên thật ( bạn phải ghi rõ họ tên thật, vì thông tin này rất cần thiết khi nhận tiền)
street address : ghi địa chỉ nhà, vd số 9779 đường xyz quận abc tp.hcm ( _nhớ__ ghi địa chỉ thật, để cash fiesta chuyển sec nhận tiền_ )
city : ghi tên thành phố, vd: ho chi minh, ha noi
zip/postal code : mã vùng, nếu ở hcm ( hoặc các tỉnh phía nam) thi ghi là 70000, nếu bạn ở miền bắc hay hà nội thì ghi là 10000, huê là 47000 (bạn có thể vào địa chỉ http://danhba.vdc.com.vn/tracuu/danhba/mavungdt.asp để xem nhớ điền thêm 3 số 0 vào sau nhé).
state: not select , không cần chọn, chỉ dùng cho công dân mỹ
province : ghi tên tỉnh, ở tỉnh nào thì ghi tên tỉnh đó.
country: viet nam
email address: ghi dia chi email, ( nhớ ghi đúng địa chỉ e-mail của mình)
verify email address : ghi lại địa chỉ email.
- now, please tell us more about yourself
year of birth: năm sinh
gender: male ( nam ), female (nữ)
education: chọn mục nào cũng được
annual household income: less than $ 20000
industry: chọn mục nào cũng được
title: chọn mục nào cũng được
additional information: đánh dấu hết tất cả các mục
- payment information: hình thức thanh toán tiền
preferred check size : chon 50$ (nếu bạn kiếm đủ 50$ thì cash fiesta sẽ trả tiền cho chúng ta)
- đánh dấu vào mục i have read and understand the member agreement
- nhan vao submit registration để hoàn tất .
---
nếu bạn thực hiện đầy đủ các bước ơ trên trang chủ sẽ hiện lên dòng chữ congratulation. ngược lại bạn phải kiểm tra lại các thông tin bạn đã điền (chỗ nào chưa đúng thì nó sẽ được tô mà đỏ).
*-->làm thế nào để lấy chương trình cash fiesta?*
sau khi đã hoàn tất việc đăng ký bạn vào trang web cash fiesta, vào mục members nhập username và password vào để đăng nhập, khi đã vào được trang web ban kiếm hàng chữ download cash fiesta và nhấn chuột vào đó để download cash fiesta hoặc click http://adf.ly/251a5 để download về máy



__________________________________________________ ________
*hướng dẫn cách sử dụng chương trình cash fiesta*
************************************************** ********
khi bạn vào cash fiesta sẽ có 1 thanh quảg cáo hiện lên ở phía trên cùng màn hình và trang web của cash fiesta ở phía dưới, bạn có thể tắt trang web này đi, chỉ cần thanh cash fiesta chạy là đủ. trên thanh quảng cáo cash fiesta có 1 chú bế đội mũ, mặc quần xanh đang ngồi, ban rê chuột vào là chú bé đứng dậy và đi
bộ, như vậy có ngĩa là chương trình đang hoạt động và điểm cua bạn sẽ tăng, nếu chú bé đứng đi bộ và ngồi xuống thi bạn phải rê chuột vào để nó đứng dậy đi tiếp. ô kế bên points là ô tính điểm của bạn, mỗi một giờ trên internet điểm sẽ tăng khoảng 600 điểm ( 1000 điểm được 1,666 usd) tiếp theo là ở ô referal là ô hiện số người bạn giới thiệu được . ô kế bên là setting là ô để chỉnh sửa
chương trình cash fiesta. bạn muốn coi mình được bao nhiêu điểm thì vào setting/account/balance.
*(1) tôi ra máy ngoài dịch vụ internet có sử dụng cash fies dụng được không?*
được, nếu máy ngoài dịch vụ không cài sẵn chương trình thì bạn chỉ cần vào cash fiesta và download chương trình về cài vô máy là xong ( chỉ mất khoảng 1 phút ).

*(2) có phải cash fiesta sẽ trả tôi 1,666 usd cho 1000 điểm không ?* đúng với điều kiện bạn là thành viên của câu lạc bộ vàng gold club của cash fiesta. khi bạn chưa là thành viên của gold club thì cash fiesta sẽ trả tiền cho bạn theo 6 cấp tùy vào số đăng ký đặc biệt ( special offer ) mà bạn đặt được, các special offer này để chứng tỏ bạn có tham gia và quan tâm tới cash fiesta .
*(3) làm cách nào tôi đăng kí được các special offer?*
sau khi tạo xong tài khoản, download chương trình và chạy chương trình trên máy bạn vào http://adf.ly/251ca đăng nhập tài khoản của mình vào. 
điều kiện để đăng ký thành công special offers là bạn phải đang chạy chương trình của cash fiesta và đăng nhập vào trang chủ làm theo hướng dẫn, email đăng ký các special offers phải trùng với email đăng ký tài khoản cash fiesta. bạn nhìn sang phía trái của trang web tìm và click vào dòng chữ special offers nó sẽ hiện ra 1 bảng với rất nhiều các mục. bạn chọn đến mục nào mà available nó ghi là world, payment required ghi là no (ở đây có nghĩa là mọi quốc gia có thể đăng ký được và không phải trả tiền để đăng ký) click chuột vào mục đó sẽ dẫn đến 1 tab mới, bên trái sẽ có hướng dẫn các bước đăng ký cụ thể cho mỗi special offers bằng tiếng anh (yêu cầu người có chút am hiểu về tiếng anh thì sẽ làm đơn giản hơn) bạn click vào sign up và làm theo các hướng dẫn. đăng ký các special offers thực chất là bạn vào các trang web đối tác của cashfiesta và đăng ký tài khoản trong trang web đó, mỗi khi bạn đăng ký thành công 1 special offers bạn sẽ nhận được 1 số points từ các special offers đó, số points nhận được tùy vào mỗi special offers (được ghi trước các mục bạn chọn đó). ngoài những special offers đăng ký chung cho toàn thế giới bạn cũng có thể đăng ký các special offers của những quốc gia riêng như us, uk, france, italy... vấn đề là bạn cần biết về mã vùng điện thoại, mã số bưu chính những quốc gia đó thì mới đăng ký thành công được. bạn đăng ký thành công 6 special offers như vậy là đã có thể kiếm được 1usd/1000points rồi đấy cố lên nhé. sau khi đăng ký thành công bạn đợi 2 - 4 tuần để các bqt cash fiesta kiểm tra và xác nhận các special offers cho bạn. chúc thành công.

*(4) tôi đã đăng ký special offer làm sao biết mình có bao nhiêu cái?*
bạn có thể vào account của mình và nhấn vào phần special offer done , nhưng lưu ý rằng kể từ khi đăng ký special offer thì khoảng 2 đến 4 tuần sau cash fiesta mới kiểm tra được và xác nhận special offer của mình, và đó cũng là lý do tại sao cash fiesta thanh toán tiền cho chúng ta trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ khi đạt được 50$.

*(5) làm thể nào để trở thành thành viên của gold club?*
muốn trở thành thành viên của gold club bạn phải có được 3 điều kiện sau : đăng ký được 6 special offer , kiếm được 10.000 điểm thưởng từ các special offer và đạt được 133 gps.

*(6)làm sao kiếm được điểm gps ?*
mỗi ngày bạn sử dụng cash fiesta khoảng 30 phút sẽ được 1 gps, mỗi ngày nếu các thành viên của bạn sử dụng cash fiesta và đem lại cho bạn 100 points thi bạn được thêm 1 gps , ngoài ra cuối tháng cash fiesta sẽ cộng cho bạn tối đa 15 gps đưa vào số thành viên mới do bạn giới thiệu, cash fiesta sẽ cộng thêm15 gps cho bạn đưa vào tổng thời gian các thành viên của bạn sử dụng cash fiesta. trung bình 1 tháng bạn sẽ kiếm được 100 gps.

*(7) tại sao hết tháng thì points lại nhảy về số 0?*
bạn đừng lo cuối tháng cash fiesta sẽ quyết toán 1 lần và lưu lại điểm cho bạn, đưa vào số special offer của bạn để thanh toán tiền cho bạn, khi đó bạn sẽ thấy số tiền của bạn hiện lên trong ô tháng trước.*(8) bao giờ thì cash fiesta thanh toán tiền cho tôi?*
khi nào trong toài khoản của bạn có dư 50 $ thì nút payment request sẽ hiện lên, bạn nhấn vào nút đó để yêu cầu thanh toán tiền, trong vòng từ 2-4 tuần thì tiền sẽ đến việt nam ( trừ đi 2$ tiền phí chuyển tiền). nhanh lên các bạn ơi, hãy click http://adf.ly/251yj để đăng ký ngay lập tức:
**phần mềm tự động* nếu cứ phải ngồi để canh cho thằng bé chạy thì bạn vẫn phải làm những công việc buồn tẻ, tốn thời gian.. và như thế cash fiesta cũng chẳng có gì khác biệt với các website kiếm tiền trên mạng khác, tôi sẽ cung cấp cho các bạn 1 chương trình tự động nữa. bạn hãy vào: http://www.mediafire.com/?mjkmv32mzyi
sau khi down về bạn giải nén ra một folder, nhắp đúp vào "cbated.exe" để chạy chương trình, bạn hãy bấm vào nút taskmaster để chương trình bắt đầu điều khiển cho cash fiesta chạy, khi thấy cash fiesta bắt đầu nhảy số là được, bạn tiếp tục bấm vào hide để giấu cái bảng đó đi, phần mềm này chạy cũng khá lâu, khi nó ko chạy nữa thì bạn chỉ việc kích hoạt lại là được. giờ thì bạn có thể vô tư chơi games, đọc báo, viết blog, học tập... hay làm bất cứ việc gì khác trên máy. chương trình này không ảnh hưởng đến tốc độ internet của bạn. tuy nhiên đây chỉ là phần mềm dùng thử chưa có crack, nên cứ mỗi một giờ nó lại ngừng chạy và bắt bạn đăng kí.
để giải quyết vấn đề trên tôi đã viết ra 1 auto nhỏ để chạy lại auto cash fiesta english version 7.0 ở trên mỗi khi nó tắt. các bạn hãy làm theo các bước sau để kết hợp 2 auto 1 cách hoàn hảo nhé 2 in 1:
1. bạn tải auto cash fiesta english version 7.0 giải nén ra và copy folder en vào ổ c nó có dạng: c:en (phải đặt đúng vào ổ c thì auto mới chạy đc đấy nhé đừng đặt sang ổ khác)
2. tải auto của mình về máy và click chuột vào để chạy là ok. bây h thì bạn có thể để máy cả ngày mà không lo auto cash fiesta english version 7.0 bi tắt đi nữa rồi. vì cứ khi nào nó tắt đi là cái auto của mình sẽ tự động bật nó chạy lại từ đầu [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]). lần sau mỗi lần bạn mở máy tính lên chỉ cần chạy cái auto của mình là ok ko cần gì nhiều nữa. link tải auto: http://www.mediafire.com/?omgz5ywnj1z 
các bạn chú ý tắt các chương trình diệt virus trước khi chạy auto vì nhiều chương trình nhầm auto cash fiesta english version 7.0 là virus và sẽ xóa nó đi.
trên thanh quảng cáo còn có các mục khác như referrals (số người do bạn giới thiệu), setting (cài đặt cấu hình thanh cash fiesta theo ý bạn), refer your friends (giới thiệu đến bạn bè). mỗi lần lên internet thì bạn phải chạy lại chương trình, nếu xài máy ở dịch vụ
không có sẵn chương trình thì vào trang chủ: http://www.cash fiesta.com download về để chạy (không quá 1 phút với adsl).
*lưu ý:* khi bạn dừng sử dụng máy, hãy tắt chương trình đi để nó cập nhật điểm cho bạn, đừng quên bước này nếu bạn không muốn mất hết công sức
ngày hôm đó của bạn.
*đây là cách giới thiệu của bạn :* 
*vd : tên đăng nhập của tôi là “myfriend867408” thì địa chỉ của tôi sẽ là : 
http://www.cash fiesta.com/php/join.php?ref= myfriend867408 
sau khi đăng kí xong bạn sẽ có địa chỉ mới là : 
http://www.cash fiesta.com/php/join.php?ref="tên đăng nhập của bạn” 
bạn hãy giới thiệu nhiều người đăng kí ở địa chỉ đó của bạn, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được hưởng nhiều tiền lắm đấy (đây là cách kiếm tiền chủ yếu) . 
hãy copy bài viết này (nhớ là phải thay hết chỗ nào có " myfriend867408" thì hãy thay bằng tên đăng kí của bạn). sau đó gửi bài lên diễn đàn các website bạn biết và gửi thư cho các bạn của bạn, nói chung làm thế nào để càng nhiều người biết càng tốt. 
hãy cố gắng lên và quảng bá cho chính mình đi nào !!! 
chúc bạn sẽ thành công với công việc này.
**-và đây là bằng chứng nhận tiền từ cash fiesta:* http://adf.ly/251fd
*-bằng chứng mới nhất mà cash fiesta đã chi trả cho 1 thành viên ở tp hcm:* http://adf.ly/251gs



*mọi thắc mắc xin liên hệ với mình qua email: [email protected]*

----------


## inhongdang

vì bài viết vi phạm nội quy nên tạm thời sẽ bị đóng chờ xử lý...

----------

